

Ask HN: Salary Expectations for Senior Software Developer in Silicon Valley - throwaway1338

Im in the job market after a brief(2 years) stint at being a part of a small(less than 10 people) self-funded startup in the location data space(dont want to go much further in the detail).<p>Originally a java engineer with 10 years of experience in large enterprise environment, this experienced allowed me to transition into modern mobile and web development arena driven by Objective C and Rails(emphasis on the latter).<p>Im trying to figure out if I want to go for an established big company(Your Googles), a late stage start up(your Groupons), or early stage(but funded) startups.<p>Naturally the more interesting the environment and the product, the more risk I would be willing to take, but Id like to be compensated for the risk and cannot for the life of me find any information on what salary range is to be expected in these 3 categories of companies that are in dire need of developers nowadays.<p>On one hand i have a friend who works at Google and after all company bonuses and department bonuses and 15% raise he is making nearly 200k, on other hand I read reports here with startups paying 80K to Rails developers. Any pointers to recent salary info would be appreciated
======
code_devil
Companies that are already IPO-ed would be in the ~$150k range for a Sr
Software Developer. The equity part wont be that great though.

~~~
throwaway1338
What about well funded but pre-IPOd companies? Like Groupons, Zyngas, etc.
What kind of range do people get at newer, recently funded startups?

